# Stihl FS110R or FS85R?



## Live Oak

Well, my Homelite string trimmer is getting long in the tooth after 10 years of service. I need to have a back up in the event she finally gives up the ghost. I was initially inclined toward the FS110R since it was a 4 stroke trimmer but it required periodic valve adjustments and some other minor periodic services. I have an FS450K Brush clearing saw which is basicly the big brother on sterioids of the FS85R. NEVER had a moments trouble out of it. The FS85R is a little cheaper and weighs about a half pound less. It is also a tried and true 2 stroke. Pretty much no maintenance required. I am kinda leaning towards the FS85R for these reasons. A good 2 stroke will last a life time. The FS110R is still fairly new. 

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## MowHoward2210

I would go with the proven 2-stroke, all though I've never used or know anyone with the new "4 stroke". I have a Stihl FS 52 that I bought used in the early 90's that has been bullet-proof.


----------



## Live Oak

You are thinking the same thing I am Mow.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

I have a Stihl HT101 4-stroke pole sow and I love the smooth running and quiet 4-stroke engine and the fact that it still takes a 2-stroke mix for lubrication. The only downside is that it requires 89 octane minimum fuel and around here regular is 87 octane. Do the 2-strokes take regular gas?


----------



## Live Oak

Not sure on that but when I talked to the local Stihl factory rep a few weeks ago; he strongly recommended premium fuel. A 40:1 oil mix he seemed to favor as well.


----------



## johndeere

I have never ran a FS-110r.But I have put many hard hours on a FS85 and FS-80.There like the little pink rabbit they just keep going and going.We use them daily through the growing season.They get tossed around in the back of a pickup truck.Just down right abussed by are helpers and they keep on going and going.


----------



## Chris

As per my review, I have the Cub Cadet CC3000 ----
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=636

I know it may not be a Stihl --- but I have had fabulous luck with it and it appears to be a very high quality product.

I got it for $179.00 but might be cheaper now or on sale. Dunno.

HTH,
Andy


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *As per my review, I have the Cub Cadet CC3000 ----
> http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=636
> 
> I know it may not be a Stihl --- but I have had fabulous luck with it and it appears to be a very high quality product.
> 
> I got it for $179.00 but might be cheaper now or on sale. Dunno.
> 
> HTH,
> Andy *


For the time being I ordered an el cheapo as a backup in case my Homelite breaks. It was about $43 and can be a spare for one of the kids or the wife when we go to the farm to do some cleaning up. 

Ryobi 15'' GAS TRIMMER  

I will still get the FS85R but maybe a bit later.


----------



## farmallmaniac

Couldnt find it on that site chief?
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak

The link did not take you to the trimmer?


----------



## Live Oak

It works for me.


----------



## farmallmaniac

hmm my computer is just worthless trash lol
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak

The site must recognize my cookies.


----------



## Live Oak

Here is another link to the same trimmer but not at the ITC discount price. 

Ryobi 15'' GAS TRIMMER


----------



## Live Oak

Does the link work for you now?


----------



## Live Oak

It is $17 more but it is still not a bad el cheapo trimmer.


----------



## farmallmaniac

yeah I can see it now. Thanks chief
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker

I have no experience with Husky or Stihl or any other brand of trimmer except for the one and only trimer I have ever owned which is a Jonsered 400 angled gear head trimmer. It has never missed a beat, starts one pull when in use and warmed up and usually only needs a primer button hit and one or twopulls to start if left setting for weeks on end. I have cut saplings and small trees up to 4" diam with a blade on the end, and use .090" to .105" trimmer line. It cuts a 10 to 18 inch swath. Not overlay large or heavy and is comparable to most trimmers made today in the 40 to 50cc range. I bought i new back in 1985 and its used extremely hard. Never cost me a penny except to replace the primer button. Original spark plug even. Never seen anything but premium gas at a 50:1 ratio since new. So if you get a chance to see a Jonsered check it out. Its copmparable to the major manufacturers in features and power and price.


----------



## Live Oak

As a matter of fact I was reading that Jonsered has their GC 2125 on sale for $289.95.

Jonsered GC2125


----------



## Neil_nassau

Electrolux owns and markets Husqvarna,Jonsereds,Poulan-Weedeater,American Yard Products (sears lawn equipment as well as brands listed) here in the US. They own more brand names for Europe (Partner for instance).
The product lines are blended with each brand getting their own style,paint job etc. Look closely.......the trimmer you're looking at is also sold as a Husqvarna. Lower end of product lines are Poulan Eater product.
Not knocking it.......Just trying to keep you informed. Consolidation has come to our industry.
btw........Stihl FS110 has been flawless for us since its introduction almost two years ago. Landscape tools will change dramatically in 2005 when tougher emissions laws take effect. Many units will be discontinued by all manufacturers.


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks Neil! I was not aware of that. I will probably stick with the Stihl though.


----------

